

What's going on, reddit? - kiyoto
http://reddit.com/

======
sjs382
<http://www.reddit.com/> still works.

~~~
kiyoto
I know. I suppose it is some kind of DNS issue. By the way, it says in
Japanese that they are building the server, and the page is a test page.

~~~
dotcoma
correct.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/jcqc1/httpreddit...](http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/jcqc1/httpredditcom_wtf/)

